# Alternative to Penn Senator 6/0 and Daiwa 900



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I just moved to Corpus about 1 year ago and I am finally getting settled in. I will be starting surf fishing soon and would like some advice. Now that the Penn Senators are made in China and the Diawa 900 is no longer in production, what would be an alternative reel that hold the same line capacity for LBSF. I would like something new in the same price point if possible or maybe a bit higher if needed. Did Daiwa introduce a replacement for the 900? I cant seem to find one with the required line capacity for long distance baits.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Rod recommendations would be helpful as well.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have several of the newer Penn's and haven't had a problem. If you really want a US made reel get a U.S. Senator 113W, it has almost the same line capacity as the 6/0. I have one and it's a great reel.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

The US Senator's look great. For new reel purchases I really only like to buy one that is American made or one from Japan if no comparable model is available. I can't even find a Diawa comparable to the old 900.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Although you said you wanted a new reel, Check on Ebay.

There is a nice used Daiwa 900H listed. It is at $100 with 23 hours left on the auction.
Daiwa 900H

Many good condition, made in the USA Senators are also available.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

had2reg said:


> Although you said you wanted a new reel, Check on Ebay.
> 
> There is a nice used Daiwa 900H listed. It is at $100 with 23 hours left on the auction.
> Daiwa 900H
> ...


I was bidding on it but dropped out at $145.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Also, I think the US Senator model only goes to 113 which is a 4/0 correct?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Also, I think the US Senator model only goes to 113 which is a 4/0 correct?


Yes, but it's a 4/0 wide. Heres the specs on the US 4/0 wide and a 6/0. The US 4/0 wide has faster gears, better drag, and casts better.

4/o wide
MODEL # US113W
QTY: 
1
$299.95
PENNÂ® US SenatorÂ® 
MONO CAPACITY YD/LB
580/40 425/50 370/60
BRAID CAPACITY YD/LB
1425/50 1185/65 1025/80
BEARING COUNT
6
MAX DRAG LB
27lb | 12.2kg
GEAR RATIO
4.3:1

6/0
MODEL # 114H2
QTY: 
1
$129.95
PENNÂ® Special SenatorÂ® Star Drag ZOOM
MONO CAPACITY YD/LB
450/50 390/60 290/80
BRAID CAPACITY YD/LB
1250/65 1075/80 925/100
BEARING COUNT
2
MAX DRAG LB
22lb | 9.9kg
GEAR RATIO
2.9:1

Here is the US113W in action last Sunday.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I forgot to add. I have it mounted on a Penn Carnage II 12' 50# to 80# rod. This thing is strong enough to pull a truck but still cast's good.

MODEL # CARSFII5080C12
QTY: 
1
$229.95
PENNÂ® Carnageâ„¢ II Surf Casting 
ROD LENGTH
12'
ROD ACTION
Moderate Fast
NUMBER OF PIECES
2
ROD POWER
Extra Heavy
ROD HANDLE TYPE
Full
MORE SPECIFICATIONS
LINE RATING:50-80 
GUIDES INCLUDING TIP:9
GUIDE TYPE:Alconite
ROD HANDLE MATERIAL:Rubber Shrink Tube 
ROD BLANK MATERIAL:Composite
LURE RATING:6-12 
REEL SEAT:Graphite
ROD BUTT:Rubber


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Sharkchum, what is the line configuration you have on that reel for sharks? Did you cast it for the shark or yak it out?


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Avet HXW and the LX MC are awesome reels that can handle the abuse of heavier drags and braided lines. Otherwise used 4/0w and 6/0w are good too, just use ebay and craigslist. I fished the **** out of my hotrodded 600h Daiwa till I picked up my HXW recently. 

-Zach


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

The US Senators look like nice reels and have good reviews.

I think it is misleading to call it a US Senator because it contains imported components. It is not really a 100% made in the USA reel. 

From Penn website
'Made in USA of domestic and imported components'

The US Senator reels could contain a majority of imported components.





















;


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Sharkchum, what is the line configuration you have on that reel for sharks? Did you cast it for the shark or yak it out?


500yds of 100# braid topped off with 50# mono. I never want braid in the water, it's only for backup. I was running it out with the jetski last weekend, but I cast it to.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I just picked up a wide model US Senator new on ebay.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I was running it out with the jetski last weekend.


soooo not fair!!!!


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I also just picked up a used Penn 114H with a Tiburon frame that is in excellent shape on ebay. I should be all set to get started now.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> 500yds of 100# braid topped off with 50# mono. I never want braid in the water, it's only for backup. I was running it out with the jetski last weekend, but I cast it to.


Isn't the 50# mono a little light for sharks? I am trying to learn as much as I can so please bear with me. How much mono do you get on a Penn 114h and a Penn US Sen 113 wide with 500 lbs of 100# braid. I am guessing the reason for not wanting the braid in the water is due to the sandbar abrasion factor correct?


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Get on Ebay and get any of these:
Daiwa 900 ; 600
Any 50W / 80W / 130 solid frame reels. 

Daiwa over Penn everyday and twice on Sunday because they come with an aluminum frame for less bucks and have the same style drag that easily accepts carbon fibre washer upgrades. 

My money saver reel for sharkin' is the Okuma Titus Silver 50W 2 speed reel. It can be had for around a bill and is a super tough reel. 

Whatever reel you go with, Alantani dot com is a good resource for solid reel reviews.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Isn't the 50# mono a little light for sharks? I am trying to learn as much as I can so please bear with me. How much mono do you get on a Penn 114h and a Penn US Sen 113 wide with 500 lbs of 100# braid. I am guessing the reason for not wanting the braid in the water is due to the sandbar abrasion factor correct?


 No, 50# is find. You don't need big line to fight fish, it's more for abrasion resistance and being able to pull the sinkers out of the sand. Most of my surf reels only have 30# mono, and the only time I break off is if the line gets cut by something in the water or if a shark wrap's up in the leader and the dermal denticles on their skin cut it.

I don't know how many yards of mono are on top of the braid, but it's enough to get past the 3rd bar with no braid in the water and that's all I worry about.

Braid has very poor abrasion resistance and will cut almost instantly if it hits anything sharp. Mono on the other hand can be almost shredded in half ,and still be strong enough to get the fish in. I carry 1lb spools of mono with me and will replace it on the spot if I notice it getting worn.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Spend more time on ebay for that 900 $100 is way too much. I got 2 off ebay for less than $50 each shipped.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks to all!!! You have been so much help.


----------

